# Vape King - New arrivals 14/04/2015



## Stroodlepuff (14/4/15)

​
*It's Christmas today at VK Head quarters *

*Just in:*

Eleaf Lemo 2's
Kangertech Kbox
Eleaf Istick 50W (Pink , blue, black, silver)
Flowermate Vapormax 5S for Dry Herb
Yacya X5 Sub-ohm Tank
Joytech Ego 1 XL
Joytech Delta 2 RBA Bases
Aspire Atlantis 1 5ml replacement tanks
Kangertech Subtank mini replacement glass
Coloured O-rings for subtank series (These will be on the site a bit later once I have finished sorting through - right now its lunchtime )


*Also we have restocks on the following:*

Aspire Mini nautilus
Istick 30W in all colours
Innokin Itaste MVP 3.0 in all colours
Kangertech coils
Aspire BVC coils
Atlantis coils
Mini protank 3's
and much more


*Please reference the New arrivals page on our website for pricing and orders by clicking here


Please note we have Plenty of stock to keep us going for a good long while *

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/4/15)

Correction it is the Joytech Ego 1 XL not the standard Ego 1 - I have updated in OP


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (14/4/15)

This is so frikking AWESOME! 

Vape King has such a huge variety of Vape Gear, at a super price.

Keep it up guys, you guys rock!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/4/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> This is so frikking AWESOME!
> 
> Vape King has such a huge variety of Vape Gear, at a super price.
> 
> Keep it up guys, you guys rock!


Thanks bud  We try


----------



## audiophile011 (19/4/15)

Yaaay! Feel like a kid before Christmas, putting together a shopping . Awesome stuff, guys!


----------

